# john deere trs 26 problem



## andymax715

Trs 26 starts well.... but when auger is engaged engine dies. With engine off and auger not engaged auger will turn only 1/16 of a revolution ( normal???)

Help !


----------



## Shryp

sounds like something is jammed in there.


----------



## jtclays

Andy, Does the engine sound like it bogs, then dies and do the augers spin for a bit? If it dies immediately and there is a jam, you should hear the belt screech or smell some belt burn, I would think.
If you are trying to turn the augers with the machine off, they shouldn't move too much. The way they are geared, you need to spin the impeller to get the augers to spin.
I would try pulling the belt cover and pull the auger belt off. Then hand spin the auger pulley CC (looking at the front of the machine). Don't forget to pull the auger pulley brake away from the pulley while you do that. If it won't spin then somethings stuck or broke. Maybe the auger brake is stuck? Remember too, the augers don't turn at the same rate as the impeller. So, one full turn of the auger pulley won't translate into one full revolution of the augers.
Depending on serial number, here's two pics of the brake setup (up to 12000)
Lower, right foreground of schematic #23 (looks like little pad).









Serial numbers 12000-14000. See schematic #38



Can't Get serial number 14000 + to open a picture on JD's whacky parts site. John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------

